#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  О практике Тонглен.

## Лидия

Уважаемые буддисты! Выскажите, пожалуйста, ваше мнение по следующему вопросу. Вчера читала "Тренировку ума по семи пунктам" с комментариями Кьябдже Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче. Там есть одна история про человека, который визуализацию посылания счастья и забирания страданий и весь покрылся волдырями :Smilie:  
Неужели это работает именно так?
В семенарах, которые я слушала говорили , что практиковать нужно следующим образом: "Со вдохом - забираешь страдания людей, растворяешь в своем сердце, с выдохом - отдаешь свое счастье." 
Когда практикуешь - понимаешь, что страданий у тебя не становится больше, а счастья не становится меньше. Скорее наоборот. 
Вопрос: Как вы думаете может ли практика Тонглен привести к тому, что ты реально ухудшишь свое, и так не простое, положение?

----------


## Alex

Ответить на этот вопрос достаточно просто: надо попробовать применить практику и посмотреть, что получится. Не понравится результат - прекратить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2019), Гошка (28.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Пробую. Пока все нравится) Но переживаю, что покроюсь волдырями))))

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Пробую. Пока все нравится) Но переживаю, что покроюсь волдырями))))


Есть еще один вариант исполнения, в котором вряд ли будут спецэффекты.

----------


## Лидия

Какой?

----------


## Лидия

> Вот и проверите свой путь бодхисатвы.


 Да уж...

----------


## Anthony

> Уважаемые буддисты! Выскажите, пожалуйста, ваше мнение по следующему вопросу. Вчера читала "Тренировку ума по семи пунктам" с комментариями Кьябдже Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче. Там есть одна история про человека, который визуализацию посылания счастья и забирания страданий и весь покрылся волдырями 
> Неужели это работает именно так?
> В семенарах, которые я слушала говорили , что практиковать нужно следующим образом: "Со вдохом - забираешь страдания людей, растворяешь в своем сердце, с выдохом - отдаешь свое счастье." 
> Когда практикуешь - понимаешь, что страданий у тебя не становится больше, а счастья не становится меньше. Скорее наоборот. 
> Вопрос: Как вы думаете может ли практика Тонглен привести к тому, что ты реально ухудшишь свое, и так не простое, положение?


Подозреваю, что эта практика была придумана тибетским чуваком для другого тибетского чувака, для его (тибетского чувака) ситуации. А потом ее внедрили как обязательную. Надо ли Вам изучать тибетский фольклор?

----------


## Лидия

> Подозреваю, что эта практика была придумана тибетским чуваком для другого тибетского чувака, для его (тибетского чувака) ситуации. А потом ее внедрили как обязательную. Надо ли Вам изучать тибетский фольклор?


А Тренировка ума по семи пунктам - это тибетский фольклор?

----------


## Anthony

> А Тренировка ума по семи пунктам - это тибетский фольклор?


Подозреваю, что эта практика была придумана индийским чуваком для другого индийского чувака, для его (индийского чувака) ситуации. А потом ее внедрили как обязательную. Надо ли Вам изучать индийский фольклор?

Я конечно ляпнул херЪню, признаю, я выпил, ибо пятница. Но суть-то не меняется.

----------

Кузьмич (24.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Уважаемые буддисты! Выскажите, пожалуйста, ваше мнение по следующему вопросу.


имхо: не получиться  разным  наставлениям одновременно следовать, даже по одной практике но так сказать идущих  по разным (хоть даже параллельным) _ линиям_ 
это не совсем то, что можно какойто нюанс этой практики у одного учителя взять, какойто у другого, а какой у третьего - и всё это соединить получив  работающий полноценный метод.
слишком много есть тонкостей которые могут в ту или иную практику включаться тем или иным учителем и конкретно в его системе это будет работать, но разные учителя могут включать и разное такое что не совместимо уже между собой если попытаться это соединить.

Когдато услышал такую пословицу:
"В каждой долине - свой язык ; у каждого ламы - своё учение"
Когда услышал эту пословицу(а услышал её тогда от востоковеда тибетолога уважаемой Е.Д. Огневой), то не понял смысла и даже внутри было некое возмущение: "как же так, это же всё одно Учение и тп.", но со временем начинаешь понимать что внутри этого "одного Учения" есть очень много разных методов и даже в каждом методе возможны разные стили и подходы - причём даже методы и стили противоречащие друг другу. Да и мы все ж разные, у котото больше "отвержения" и например ему нужны методы уравновешивающие "отвержение" но если он будет использовать методы направленные на уравновешивание "пристрастия" то наоборот только разовьёт "отвержение" и т.п., и  возможны и взаимоисключающие методы и даже подходы внутри одного метода.
(п.с. а в Тибете эту пословицу детки только начиная знакомится с грамматикой учили, как у нас учат "мама мыла раму" ; ) )

----------

Лидия (29.04.2020)

----------


## Гошка

> Вопрос: Как вы думаете может ли практика Тонглен привести к тому, что ты реально ухудшишь свое, и так не простое, положение?


Где- то читал, что чистая мотивация бьет все микробы.
Пророк Индии, кажется его звали Рамасвами, в 19 веке в Мадрасе во время эпидемии ходил по лачугам бедноты и не заболел.
В Древней Греции при эпидемии кажется, Афинская чума, выкосила почти все Афины кроме обмывальщика трупов.
Где- то читал, что чистая мотивация дает возможность не заболеть при томлен.
Не припомню где читал.

Грустно, у меня такой мотивации нет. Как захотеть, чтобы?




> Да обретут все существа счастье и причины счастья.
> Да будут все существа свободны от страданий и причин страданий.
> Да не разлучатся все живые существа со счастьем, лишенным страдания.


Порой окружающий так достают, и тогда так не хочется чтобы они были счастливы.

----------

Лидия (29.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Какой?


Могу познакомить в сети с человеком, который может объяснить. Он проходил 3 трехлетних ретрита и кое-что понимает.

----------


## Лидия

> Могу познакомить в сети с человеком, который может объяснить. Он проходил 3 трехлетних ретрита и кое-что понимает.


Буду очень рада.

----------


## Joy

ᅠ



> Как вы думаете может ли практика Тонглен привести к тому, что ты реально ухудшишь свое, и так не простое, положение?



Если вы зародили истинное Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, — то нет. 

ᅠ

ᅠ

----------

Alex (30.11.2019), Лидия (29.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2019)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

Здравствуйте. Геше Джампа Тинлей в книжке "Бодхичитта и шесть парамит" подробно объясняет Тонглен.

"Сначала вы принимаете на себя страдания существ: с очень сильным состраданием вы желаете взять на себя их мучения - не только страдания, но и причины страданий, то есть созданную ими негативную карму и их омрачения.
В форме черного облака (дыма, пара) страдания всех живых существ входят в вас через правую ноздрю, и на вдохе проникают вам в сердце. И там это черное облако встречается с черным сгустком вашего это - эгоцентрического себялюбия, которому не нравятся страдания. И поскольку оно не выносит даже малейшего страдания, то встречаясь со страданиями всех живущих, полностью уничтожается - аннигилируется.
И когда ваше эго полностью уничтожается, то страдания, которые вы на себя приняли, - облако черного тумана, дыма превращается в белый свет и нектар. То есть, трансформируется в счастье и причины счастья...

В этот момент ощущаете свое тело необыкновенно чистым - оно полностью запонено светом и нектаром - потому, что ваше эго уже не существует, оно полностью уничтожено...

После принятия на себя страдания всех живых существ вы, испытывая очень сильное сострадание ко всем живущим, отдаете им свое счастье и причины счастья. То есть, накопленную позитивную карму и позитивные качества. Всё это происходит от вас через левую ноздрю в виде белого света и нектара, и распространяется во всех десяти направлениях. И, когда достигает живых существ, то входит в них, наполняя велики блаженством и счастьем. Вы ощущаете, как преисполняются все живущие великим блаженством."

http://bookitut.ru/Bodkhichitta-i-sh...aramit.33.html

То есть, получается, что страдания живых сущетств не остаются в практикующем Тонглен. Черный дым страданий уничтожает черный комок эго в груди, и в этот момент трансформируются в свет и счастье. И причин для волдырей вроде как нет)

----------

Гошка (30.04.2020), Лидия (29.04.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уважаемые буддисты! Выскажите, пожалуйста, ваше мнение по следующему вопросу. Вчера читала "Тренировку ума по семи пунктам" с комментариями Кьябдже Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче. Там есть одна история про человека, который визуализацию посылания счастья и забирания страданий и весь покрылся волдырями 
> Неужели это работает именно так?
> В семенарах, которые я слушала говорили , что практиковать нужно следующим образом: "Со вдохом - забираешь страдания людей, растворяешь в своем сердце, с выдохом - отдаешь свое счастье." 
> Когда практикуешь - понимаешь, что страданий у тебя не становится больше, а счастья не становится меньше. Скорее наоборот. 
> Вопрос: Как вы думаете может ли практика Тонглен привести к тому, что ты реально ухудшишь свое, и так не простое, положение?


А есть у Вас на эту практику передача и комментарии?

Если Вы о тонглен только читали, попробуйте почитать книгу Пемы Чодрон Там, где страшно. Лучше с начала.
http://spiritual.ru/lib/chodron9.html

Чтобы не покрываться волдырями, Вы можете делать эту практику на себя саму для начала.

----------

Лидия (29.04.2020)

----------


## Лидия

> А есть у Вас на эту практику передача и комментарии?


Передачи нет. Я прослушала пару курсов лекций на эту тему, попробовала практиковать. Мне нравится мое состояние во время этой практики - я испытываю вдохновение, а не скуку. Не знаю достаточная ли это причина, чтоб заниматься этой практикой...

----------


## Alex

Тонглен - практика сутры (хотя он вполне совместим с воззрением ваджраяны, но это уже немного другая песня), так что для него, строго говоря, не требуется "передача" (да, тибетцы дают лунг вообще на все, включая алфавит).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.04.2020), Лидия (29.04.2020), Пема Дролкар (02.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2020)

----------


## Лидия

> Черный дым страданий уничтожает черный комок эго в груди, и в этот момент трансформируются в свет и счастье.


О, спасибо! Именно так я и себе это и представляю!

----------


## Гошка

> . Мне нравится мое состояние во время этой практики - я испытываю вдохновение, а не скуку. Не знаю достаточная ли это причина, чтоб заниматься этой практикой...


Если нравится бутерброд, стоит ли скушать ?
Если думаем, что бутерброд пойдет мне на пользу, стоит ли скушать ?
Если думаем, что бутерброд пойдет мне во вред, стоит ли кушать ?

Что думаете: практика тоглен Вам принесет больше пользы чем вреда, или наоборот ?

Слышал, когда человек делает что- то хорошее для других (ну там пропустить пешехода, или чай предложить напоить), и сам испытывает счастье.
Интересно, это действительно так ?

----------

Лидия (30.04.2020)

----------


## Денис Т

Практика есть у Гарчена Ринпоче в этом плане, недвойственная. Раз: https://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=1360    Два: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post750133

----------

Alex (30.04.2020)

----------


## Alex

Ну так он ее получил в тюрьме у кхенпо Мунсела, а тот, в свою очередь, был учеником кхенпо Накчунга (и, стало быть, ваджрным братом Чатрала Ринпоче). Кхенпо Накчунга вообще считали проявлением Вималамитры. Так что тут вполне себе явная линия передачи Великого совершенства.

----------

Joy (19.05.2020), Денис Т (30.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2020)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Подозреваю, что эта практика была придумана тибетским чуваком для другого тибетского чувака, для его (тибетского чувака) ситуации. А потом ее внедрили как обязательную. Надо ли Вам изучать тибетский фольклор?


Знаете я живу в небольшом городке возле Магнитогорска(Челябинская область). И я считаю себя очень счастливым человеком, потому, что лет 12 назад я встретился с учением Будды. И с учителями, Геше Джампа Тинлей, Лама Сонам Дордже, ездил на Байкал, вначале наверное как и все только, только получившие прибежище хотелось каких то великих практик (эго нашёптывало - ты можешь, ты достоин большего). Чем больше я практиковал, тем меньше становилось это желание, потому, что даже в простой практике прибежища просто необьятная глубина. Мне всегда импонировала Тхеравада, своими практиками и обстоятельным подходом. А потом случилось ещё одно знаковое событие в нашем центре событие. К нам несколько раз приезжал Тхеравадинский монах со Шри Ланка. Бханте Сири Сарана! Были и общие лекции и практика в узком кругу.
Был Ретрит по Випассане. И всё это время Бханте радовался, что даже так далеко от южных стран и от Бурятии есть Буддизм и Буддийские центры. Он живо интересовался Тибетским Буддизмом и не разу от него никто не услышал слов вы неправильно делаете или неправильно понимаете. Если был вопрос по философии например о недвойственности сансары то он не вставал на дыбы, не обвинял , что мы там, что то извращаем. Просто говорил у нас на Шри Ланка учат немного по другому и освещал вопрос с позиции Тхеравады.
А всё потому, что он не просто знал сутры но и понимал их и жил ими. В отличии от большинства форумчан которые видят слово сутры но не видят её дух.
По поводу тонглен любую, практику, любую философию нужно проверить и если она помогает убирать эго, или понять как реальность существует на самом деле, или тренировать парамиты и т.д., и т.п. Это Дхарма чтобы не говорили разные супер, пупер знающие буддисты. Тонглен проверялся миллионами людей, как тибетцами так и нет, в течении десятков веков. Тонглен 100% Буддийская практика, 100% Дхарма. Так как он очень эффективно позволяет бороться с эго. Да и нет тут знающих. Знающие на форумах не сидят, они практикуют. Времени то всё меньше и меньше. И я сейчас пойду делать нёндро, метту, и тоглен.
Извиняюсь если кому то мои слова покажутся обидными, честное слово не хотел.

----------

Гошка (16.05.2020), Лидия (18.05.2020)

----------


## Дичен Лакед

Наша лама делала эту практику на свою сестру и получила какие то проблемы со здоровьем. И нам делать не советует. Я так понимаю эта практика работает если ты готов действительно "покрыться волдырями" ради счастья других. А если боишься, то значит в мотивации нет искренности и тогда лучше не делать.

Еще слышала лекцию одного ламы, где он советовал делать эту практику тем кто смертельно болен для накопления заслуг. Ведь в этой практике *вы берете на себя страдания* других и я так поняла что если человек и так болен и страдает ему хуже уже не будет.

----------

